# This ain't good



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

I don't know if anyone had seen this on the news this morning about the explosion at the Hoover Dam: https://news.yahoo.com/hoover-dam-explosion-live-fire-181251517.html
Funny thing with me is I ordered a new hurricane lamp, before I had even seen the article.
Me thinks 'Sabotage' by NWO Aholes. It's just my opinion.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Supposedly just a single transformer


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Don't worry... just buy another down at Home Depot.

Seriously... this is one of those that can take one or two years to replace.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Yes, news article says, 'Huge explosion at Hoover Dam' then I see it's minor transformer. Oh well, they got my click...


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

KellyDude said:


> Yes, news article says, 'Huge explosion at Hoover Dam' then I see it's minor transformer.


Well it was a pretty big explosion. And those transformers are huge.
It will take 18-24 months to get a new one from Germany.

The company I work for ordered a couple spares of our critical transformers and mounted them on flatbeds. So when one burns out (or blows up) at one of our plants, we can drive one of the trailers over there and set it up as a temp unit until we get a replacement from Germany. Otherwise the plant will be limited in it's output until a replacement arrives.


----------

